# Schools with Special Needs Program-Manila area



## raynjj22193 (Jan 11, 2015)

We are planning to move back to the Phils. next year mid-2016. I have been doing a lot of research about the schools that has a program for special need children. I found 3 that looks like a good candidate but I'd like to ask for your feedback on it. The schools are Brent International school, Faith Academy in Cainta, Rizal and International School of Manila. 

Coming from a place where we seem to be getting the best help our kid ever have, it would give me peace of mind if at least the school is as good as it has portrayed on their websites and what information they have sent to the embassies worldwide. 

Does any of you have some knowledge of the schools mentioned? Or is there other schools that I am unaware of that I can consider? I know that I would have to hire a shadow teacher and the other therapists separately. This I can work with the school.

I greatly appreciate all your help.

Thank you


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Does the hotel room ever look like the one on the website?


----------

